# COLTELLERIE BERTI knives



## troukhad (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,

I just bought in local TJ MAXX (they often selling high-end staff) COLTELLERIE BERTI knives.

Anybody knows anything regarding them (cannot find any reviews).

This what i can find (from their website):

_At Coltellerie Berti each knife is produced by the hands of one craftsman, the same person. Whoever starts, it ends. And 'the essence of this method Artisan Family Berti maintains that since 1895_

_.._

_Those knives are a perfect synthesis of functionality, style and high craftsmanship: each knife is handcrafted by a single artisan, whose initials are engraved on the blade._

_..._

Do they worth $400?

How they would compare for Wusthof Icon - trying to decide which on I will be keeping.





  








s-l500.jpg




__
troukhad


__
Dec 19, 2016












  








s-l500.jpg




__
troukhad


__
Dec 19, 2016


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

"Are they worth $400?"

Part of that answer depends on how many knives in the set you will regularly use


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

These are just very ordinary laser cut knives from all that I can gather.  There website is full of technical details of steel production and treatment that says absolutely nothing about what they actually use or do.  Reeks of bull, there is a German company, Nesmuk, does much the same, sell ordinary crap for extravagant prices, using similar sales bologna.  Never once heard mention of these by any kitchen knife enthusiast/collector.  $400?  No way.


----------



## troukhad (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you for reply!

I did more digging and that what i found - listed as #10 (most desirable?).

I wonder how rest of the list sound? Just trying to understand how much they know about knuves and how reputable is that site/author.

http://www.thekitchn.com/from-budget-to-big-spender-10-chefs-knives-for-every-budget-166133

5-Inch Santoku Knife, $9.95 at Crate & Barrel: I pull this knife out when I need to chop peppers, onions, garlic, etc. Since I have small hands, I don't feel nervous or uncomfortable using it - the size is perfect. It's also dishwasher-safe, which is a big plus in my book. The low price point means I don't have to be too precious about it either! - _Lauren, Production Editor_
Victorinox Fibrox 8-Inch Chef's Knife, $44.95 at Amazon: These Victorinox knives are great deals - inexpensive, sharp, and long-lasting. We've mentioned these knives before; they are the choice of many chefs. This eight-inch knife is just the right size for my hands, but they also come in a larger 10-inch size. - _Faith, Executive Editor_
Wusthof Classic 6-Inch Serrated Santoku Salad, $109.95 at Amazon: Basically, serrated knives are better than everything else for general prep and utility. I'm never doing anything so detailed that I need a nimble paring knife, and I like how effortlessly it cuts. Plus, it's comfortable in my hand. _- Hali, Food Editor_
Wusthof Classic Ikon 8-Inch Cook's Knife, $120.99 at Amazon: I have a trusty Wusthof. I picked it because of the handle: it's light, super-comfortable, and easy to hold. - _Kelli, Assistant Editor_
Global 8-Inch Chef's Knife, $124.95 from Sur La Table: I received a Global chef's knife as a present a year or two ago, and I am still madly and desperately in love with it. If they weren't almost prohibitively expensive, I'd probably own the whole set, including the steak knives. I use my Global all the time - it is so beautifully balanced, and very nice to look at too. Prior to the Global I had used miscellaneous Henckels, which are also quite nice, but I think I've become a Global user for life. - NDK
Mac Knife Professional French Chef's Knife, $159.95 at Amazon: This was a hand-me-down from an ex-boyfriend, who is a chef and had a surplus of knives. From the minute I picked it up, it just felt right - the right weight, the right size for me. It used to be eight-and-a-half inches, but now it's closer to eight-and-a-quarter inches because I chipped it and had to give it a new tip, but it may be even better at this size. - _Geraldine, Managing Editor_
Messermeister Meridian Elite 10-Inch Kullenschliff Chefs Knife, $168 at Amazon: My 10-inch Messermeister Chef's knife [is my favorite tool]. It's the perfect knife for my hand - the fit, weight, and balance are perfect and I just love it. So much so that I have two: one for the country and one for the city. - John and Jenny
Shun Classic 8-Inch Chef's Knife, $175 at Shun: I've had this knife for about five years now, and consider it to be my most prized kitchen possession. The knife is so light, fits my hand like a glove, and looks great hanging out on my knife rack. This is super corny, but I just get excited to cook when I have this knife in my hand. - _Ariel, News & Culture Editor_
Shun Ken Onion 8-Inch Chef's Knife, $249.99 at Amazon: I prefer Japanese knives, and I like Shun in particular. The VG10 steel used in Japanese knives is harder and holds a sharper edge than German knives, and the 16-degree angle allows these knives to be sharper than the Germans, too. My favorite chef's knife is the Shun Ken Onion eight-inch chef's knife. The ergonomics and balance are top-notch. Never before has the pinch grip been so comfortable! - cass_i
Chef's Knife by Coltellerie Berti, from $330 from Didriks: I have a Wusthof that does me well, but this is my dream chef's knife that we are registering for and hoping someone (or a few people) love us enough to buy. The knifemaker marks his initials in each knife he makes. - _Sheela, Assistant Editor_


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

dug around on the company website. seems most of the company's knives are made of X50CrMoV15 or 440B, reasonable stainless but nothing fancy or high hardness. here is a link to the set you found http://www.thatsarte.com/italian-kitchen-knives/coltellerie-berti/set-of-6-knives-gualtiero-marchesi. they are asking $1160 for the set, so you did save a bunch over retail. use them with a good cutting board and they should last a long time. post here again after using them for six or eight weeks.

scott


----------



## troukhad (Apr 5, 2015)

So let me just rephrase the question.

If you have 2 chef's knives Wusthof classic and Berti (same size) - which one you would keep?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well I personally thought I'd made that clear by implication, I'd return both and get a real chef knife.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

troukhad said:


> So let me just rephrase the question.
> 
> If you have 2 chef's knives Wusthof classic and Berti (same size) - which one you would keep?


Without getting into alternatives, which you will find many, as well as differing opinions... I'd keep the Wusthof.. There just isn't enough of a "coolness factor" associated with having a hand-signed blade for me to pay that kind of price.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

troukhad said:


> So let me just rephrase the question.
> 
> If you have 2 chef's knives Wusthof classic and Berti (same size) - which one you would keep?


Neither

Of that list, the Fibrox if the user was not an okay or willing to learn sharpener. But even going that path, I'd really look around to see if there's a restaurant supply shop selling the stamped NSF handled knives in a more French chef's profile, 10 inches, no fingerguard bolster please. Probably a cheaper option, too.

If decent sharpening can be counted on, Tojiro DP ( <$100), Kanetsugu Pro-M (~$100) as some starting options.

If the article writer is quoting folks who are okay with using a serrated general prep knife, the benchmarks of that person and the folks in this subforum are vastly different. Seems like an exercise in ripping up a cutting board when wanting to do a fine dice or mince


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

In any case I hope you have a good sharpening plan for whichever knives you end up keeping/going with. No matter what the price, these knives will dull eventually (some sooner rather than later), and you need a way to keep them going


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

troukhad said:


> So let me just rephrase the question.
> 
> If you have 2 chef's knives Wusthof classic and Berti (same size) - which one you would keep?


which knives feel the best in your hand? which seem to work the best when cutting or slicing or chopping? the knives are similar steel, probably very close in hardness. you are the "What works best for me" zone. If the knives tested and felt about the same, I would choose the Berti simply on coolness. But that's just me, a tired old sailor glad to be home from the sea.

As I said above, get an 8" Norton coarse/fine or medium/fine oilstone, a beater knife to practice on, maybe a fine JewelStik 10" or 12" diamond bench hone(1200 grit or about 3000 Shapton) for finishing and touch-ups.

enjoy your new knives.

scott

ps I don't buy knives. If I need a new knife for the kitchen, I make it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No one knowing the difference would ever pay the silk purse for a sow's ear, not if they are in their right mind anyway.

On your list the Fibrox (can actually be had for about $25) and MAC (maybe a teensy overpriced) are worth the money, maybe even the one for 9'n chnage. Consider the rest sow's ears for a silk purse.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Troukhad, bottom line is you have really not given us a clue as to what you are looking for in new knives or, of perhaps even greater importance, how you intend to keep them sharp.

What it seems you need to do is think about what you are using and doing (or not doing) right now,read a bunch of recent posts and get some ideas.


----------



## troukhad (Apr 5, 2015)

I am definitely not professional but started to enjoy cooking on the weekends (various chicken, steaks, etc...).

I like to have quality staff which also looks good (in that case I'm kind of encouraged to use it).

I have  Miyabi Birchwood chef's knife but I use it occasionally - it is stunning but i am afraid to smash garlic with a blade... So basically what i am trying to say that if I have a choice to get knife performance 9-10 and "looks" 7-8 or performance 7-8 and "looks" 9-10 I would rather have the last one.

I am leaning towards to keep Wusthof Icon set.

Sharpening - I have Wusthof Precision Edge Diamond Electric Sharpener and will probably use Sur la table sharpening service once in 6 months.
I know, I should learn to sharpen myself but at this stage, i just don't have time to learn (barely have time to cook).


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Why not just use the Miyabi Birchwood more? If it gets harmed from smashing garlic, that would more likely be a function of the blade not placed and angled properly (technique: edge pointing into the board, tip pointing into the board, etc. ). You can smash garlic near the end of the board closest to you to have the knife handle not over the board and thus have your blade face able to be parallel to the surface.

You could also ask your local SLT what they use for sharpening and decide whether it's much of a step up from what you have.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You still haven't told us what you really need from that wusty set, aside from I'm guessing the lousy-profile 8" chefs. Blocks are cheap, if you really want one.

It's not a bad idea to have something with a more rugged edge than the Birchwood, though the BW would be fine for smashing garlic, just simple sound technique as Foody said.

These knives are a 7/8 I'd say, compared to the wusty at about 3/6 performance/appearance wise. Could probably find a matching parer.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/hammered-damascus-series


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

troukhad said:


> I have Miyabi Birchwood chef's knife but I use it occasionally - it is stunning but i am afraid to smash garlic with a blade... So basically what i am trying to say that if I have a choice to get knife performance 9-10 and "looks" 7-8 or performance 7-8 and "looks" 9-10 I would rather have the last one.
> 
> I am leaning towards to keep Wusthof Icon set.
> 
> ...


so which knives handle and cut the best? If going for looks  keep the Berti, they look good and are unique, something you can show off. if you don't have time to learn to sharpen, stay with basic knives like these.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say about as cool looking as ordinary stamped Henckles, and also matching the Krupp 4116 stainless with a soft 55-57 RC temper.


----------

